# I wanna see some appaloosas!



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

I would call her a 'near leopard, as she has dark leg markings.
Congratulations!
I can post afew pictures, as I raised Appaloosas, and thus way to many to post!
Since your's is a baby, I will include a few babies that I have stored on photobucket


Horse in my avatar, as a baby. She is solid


Charlie, who was born louded colored, but got the greying gene from her sire, that I bred to by transported semen





My special horse above the rest, who I had to put down last year


Long time ago, as that little boy is now a father




Just a sample!


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Here's Chief. He's a 12 year old appy/mustang gelding who came off of a local reservation. Chestnut varnish with a barely visible blanket.


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

My Grandaughters Appy. Love him!


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Mine on the left and his BFF that belongs to my friend on the right


----------



## AppaloosaLove (Apr 7, 2016)

So pretty, the lot of them!!


----------



## AppaloosaLove (Apr 7, 2016)

So if my mare is EEaa D/d in color tests, what does that mean?


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

AppaloosaLove said:


> So if my mare is EEaa D/d in color tests, what does that mean?



That means that your filly is a grullo. With this particular mix up if you were to breed her you would never be able to get a red based baby regardless of what you bred her to. She will only produce bay or black babies. Of those babies there will only be a 25% chance of the dun factor being passed on unless you breed her to another dun. Very pretty filly you have!!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Triple E said:


> That means that your filly is a grullo. With this particular mix up if you were to breed her you would never be able to get a red based baby regardless of what you bred her to. She will only produce bay or black babies. Of those babies there will only be a 25% chance of the dun factor being passed on unless you breed her to another dun. Very pretty filly you have!!


I think you mean 50% chance of dun dilution being passed. ;-)

If bred to another heterozygous dun, 75% chance of dun being passed and 25% chance of no dun. If bred to a non dun stallion who is heterozygous agouti, 25% chance of bay dun, 25% chance of grullo, 25% chance black and 25% chance bay.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Hahaha oops. Yes 50%. My bad!


----------



## MiniMom24 (Mar 13, 2013)

My Annie.


----------

